# Is flex in or coming to the la area?



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

I ask because its not listed on the flex site. But neither is denver and they just started up there. I'm just wondering because I love Flex here in Phoenix but I'm eventually going to be moving over to the LA area


----------

